# Birmingham Roller Books



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Can anyone suggest books that they believe have good info about Birmingham Rollers? I am particularly interested in the competition aspect and have read the Pensom book and David Kowalski's True Spinning Rollers II. I am particularly interested to learn if anyone has read the Graham Dexter book "Winners With Spinners" and if so would you recommend it?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

If I had to recommend one book, it would be Graham Dexters book. To me, that book stands head and shoulders above the rest


----------



## rono842 (Dec 12, 2010)

Havent Read Winners With Spinners, But How Would You Like To Let Me Read The Pemsom Book And I Will Send It Back To You When Iam Done. Ron Odell


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Ron, I am referring to the book regularly at this time, so that won't work. If you watch ebay or Amazon I would think you can pick one up quite reasonably
I paid full retail & bought it from David Kowalski.


----------

